
The Beauty of Roots (2011) - espeed
http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/roots/
======
dang
Thread from 2016:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12280702](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12280702)

2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8218980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8218980)

2009:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=980043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=980043)

------
imulligan
That was beautiful. Kids can benefit from this stuff because it looks amazing
and it reminds me of fractals

